# Jersey's first JH pass!!



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So proud of my boy! We entered our first Junior Hunter test this Sunday... and he passed! He did a fantastic job, especially considering we have not done any formal training in over 2 years and have only tinkered occasionally with some birds in the back yard. We could use a little cleaner delivery out of the water and he needs to confidence to know that he's hit the mark and pick up the bird (on the first mark in each series he stepped right on the bird but was unsure for some reason and shopped around a little. I'm assuming this may have something to do with the freshness of the birds - he's not really used to that!) but his faults were really minimal. 

So we are going to pick up a little training... try to get out with a club every now and then to get some real work and add a JH to our wish list for next year. I can't wait... and more importantly, Jersey is going to love it!! 

Had to share our little victory with all of you. Next weekend we are back out for agility... he's a busy busy man!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*WooooHooooo,* Congratulations to Jersey! He is such a cutie, and so proud of his ribbon which, by the way, looks FABULOUS on him!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot  Congratulations!! That ribbon looks great on him


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Congrats and good for you in keeping the retriever alive!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo-congratulations!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! We are so proud of both of you!

Good luck at agility this weekend, he really is an all around kinda guy!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Jersey you look good in orange. Congrats!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY Jersey!!!!!! Great job!!! So proud of you guys!
(btw, at our hunt tests we pick up BIRDS   "....We could use a little cleaner delivery out of the water and he needs to confidence to know that he's hit the mark and pick up the dog ..." )


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Jersey looks pretty handsome with his ribbon!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL... thanks for pointing that one out Barb... was definitely past my bedtime when I posted last night!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay!!! Go Jersey!!!"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yay Jersey! He looks good in orange! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job, Jersey!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome pup, Congrats, bet he had a ball.
Now go pick up some more chickens.


----------

